
Ethereum's Constantinople upgrade: a success – developer and community reaction - HipGeeks
https://decryptmedia.com/5445/ethereum-hard-fork-constantinople-upgrade
======
ddtaylor
Does anyone know how long until PoS goes live?

~~~
Torgo
It won't happen this year.

